# Toxic broadheads???



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Anybody out there shooting the new Toxics?? They look nasty, I like that, was wonderin how they are doing on deer sized game instead of plywood & milk jugs!!!


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*hmm..*

I guess nobodys shootn'em & waitin for somebody else or am I missn something?? Those things look wicked, surely somebodys drew blood w/'em!...


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*hmm..*

I guess nobodys shootn'em & waitin for somebody else or am I missn something?? Those things look wicked, surely somebodys drew blood w/'em!...


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess no one has! They do look interesting, just seems like you would loose to much energy. If they are razor sharp though, may work.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a hunter shoot a hog that dressed 258 pounds with one. Shot the hog at 20 yds. We saw him crash 25 yds away. He made a perfect shot on him. The blood trail was 4' wide of spray and puddles. The blades went thru ribs and still look new. Was very impressed by the performance of that broad head. The shot was thru shoot thru mesh also.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*ok, I got curious!*

After reading some of the original post, I went ahead a bought a pack on ebay.
Target shot one arrow with the toxic with two other arrows same make and length with montec G5's. The toxic arrow grouped very close, POI slightly to the right at 20 yds from the montec's, same elevation at impact. The immediate negative I see with the tip is they do what they are designed to do. That tip cored my target pretty good. 
Penetration was the same. Plan on hog hunting with it and if I stick a pig, will post with pictures.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

I stuck a 60 lb pig with the new Toxic last weekend. Hit it a little far back, broadside, at 32 yards. Pig wheeled and ran 15 yards behind the feeder into the creek and fell over hard, walked up on him and could see blood gurgling out of his failing lungs. He died about 1 minute after being hit. Barely caught the back of a lung, and the gut, but went clean through, broke both ribs clean, and left a nasty entry/exit wound. Broadhead was a little chipped on one of the circular blades, other than that it was fine. I'll use it again to shoot another hog. I'm a believer of them, while some say they throw their point of impact off significantly, mine hit and fly very similar to my field points. Stuck a cull buck the next night with a G5 broadhead. Double lung passthrough, he ran 25 yards and died immediately.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Now thats a wound!*

Hey Rancher, congrat's on your hog kill. Like I thought based on what the toxic broadhead did to my target, I bet that wound was brutal!!! Haven't had a chance to hunt yet due to work, and based on what I am reading on all of the fishing reports, sort of torn between should I fish or hunt, but what the heck.
I'm off tomorrow, think I'll do both--fish in the morning and hog it in the evening.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks bud. And those were my first bow kills. Shot a pig far back and ran 20yds and dies. 
2nd one was a 140 lb cull buck. God a lean double lung passthrough, did within 30 yards on the sport. Great bloodtrails too!


----------

